# 

## mpepe

Witam czy wełna z Castoramy obecnie po 9zł Knauf 15cm współczynnik 0.044 jest  po prostu dziadoska i nie opłaca sie jej kupić nawet za atrakcyjną cenę czy różnica pomiędzy nią a inną Isover jest znikoma i można śmiało kupić?

----------


## psulek

Jeżeli masz zamiar dać ją między krokwie, to będzie OK. Akurat w tym miejscu lambda nie ma wielkiego znaczenia, bo masz mostki termiczne od krokwi które ciągną U całej przegrody mocno w górę. Zaoszczędzone pieniądze przeznacz na Super Matę Isover na drugą warstwę (w poprzek krokwi - np. 10cm) i będzie naprawdę git  :smile:  - U około 0.15

----------


## coulignon

nie gryza? bo tak mysle zeby ocieplic nią pare rzeczy ale siusiak(żeby nie pisać brzydko)  mnie strzela na myśl o gryzieniu. Nawet zastanawiałem sie nad kupienie Pure One z Ursy - aby tylko nie gryzło.

----------


## mpepe

> Jeżeli masz zamiar dać ją między krokwie, to będzie OK. Akurat w tym miejscu lambda nie ma wielkiego znaczenia, bo masz mostki termiczne od krokwi które ciągną U całej przegrody mocno w górę. Zaoszczędzone pieniądze przeznacz na Super Matę Isover na drugą warstwę (w poprzek krokwi - np. 10cm) i będzie naprawdę git  - U około 0.15




Mam zamiar dać watę na strop na strychu mnóstwo ciepła teraz mi ucieka. Zrobiłem mały eksperyment w łazience miałem zawsze 1 stopień mniej niż w kuchni ociepliłem watą wewnątrz mieszkania i dałem płytę gipsową obecnie od kilku tygodni jest zawsze 1 stopień więcej niż w kuchni. Poza tym jak ostatnio wieczorami przepalam to kaloryfer który wydawał się do tej pory za mały spełnia teraz 100% swoje zadanie jest ciepło. Ale nie mam zamiaru obniżać sufitów w całym domu tylko dać coś u góry na strop dlatego pytam jeśli wata to czy ta Knaufa jest ok czy daje się jakąś folię jaką?  i jak grubo waty jedna warstwa 15cm wystarczy może 2 na przemian?

----------


## mpepe

[QUOTE=ProStaś;4325848]Co to znaczy dziadoska ?




chodziło mi o to czy współczynnik przenikania nie jest za mały czy to w ogóle jest jakaś odczuwalna różnica pomiedzy 0.039 a 0.044 czy po prostu chwyt marketingowy firm żeby wydrzeć wiecej kasy od klienta

----------


## Sławek...

...tej wełny też nie kupisz raczej poza marketami... wystarczy zerknąć na opakowanie i od razu widać ile jest warta ta wełna... ciekaw jestem czy ona jest w ogóle w stanie rozprężyć się do 15 cm... 
przy porównaniu ecose 0,044 i np 0,035 nawet laik powinien wyciągnąć odpowiednie wnioski...

----------


## mpepe

jaki to strop?[/QUOTE]


strop betonowy około 12-15cm jakiś standard budowlany z lat 70-tych

----------


## ProStaś

> ...tej wełny też nie kupisz raczej poza marketami... wystarczy zerknąć na opakowanie i od razu widać ile jest warta ta wełna... ciekaw jestem czy ona jest w ogóle w stanie rozprężyć się do 15 cm... 
> przy porównaniu ecose 0,044 i np 0,035 nawet laik powinien wyciągnąć odpowiednie wnioski...


Jestem laikiem, jakież według Ciebie, winienem wyciągnąć wnioski ? 
Co z tego co napisałem poprzednio, nie jest prawdą ?

----------


## compi

> w takim ruszczcie ulozyc izolacje a na koniec deskowanie lub plyty osb. koszty beda rosly, pomieszczenie bedzie sie zmniejszac. korzystniejsza alternatywa badzie wykonanie izolacji przy uzyciu styropianu 12-15.


I tu pojawiła się następne rozterka. Otóż podobno mysz w styropianie robi sieczkę prąc naprzód, a w wełnie tylko montuje gniazdko i nie drąży dalej korytarzy. Przy nieużytkowym poddaszu taka kwestia jest istotna, ale faktycznie wełna na stropie generuje koszty związane z wykonaniem choćby namiastki podłogi. Przy styro jest to wręcz banalnie proste.

----------


## markat

no to kupić czy nie kupić, mam do ocieplenia poddasze użytkowe i jestem zainteresowany tą wełną, ale jak dobrać. Czy te parametry będą odpowiednie czy za małe, help me :smile:

----------


## ProStaś

> no to kupić czy nie kupić, mam do ocieplenia poddasze użytkowe i jestem zainteresowany tą wełną, ale jak dobrać. Czy te parametry będą odpowiednie czy za małe, help me


Pytanie ile tej wełny możesz umieścić i jaki chcesz uzyskać opór cieplny przegrody.?
Samo 15 cm., przy tej lambdzie, to R=3,4, czyli U=029
Mało. 
Jak możesz w poprzek krokwi dać jeszcze z 10 cm. jakieś lepszej wełny np. o lambdzie 0,037, dołożysz R= 2,7
Razem da to opór R = 6,1, czyli U= 0,16 
Wtedy jest przyzwoicie. 

Liczyć, liczyć i jeszcze raz liczyć. Ceny i współczynniki w korelacji z możliwościami technicznymi.

pzdr

----------


## markat

krokwie mam głębokości 20cm  a wię będę miał jeszcze 5cm wolnej przestrzeni, oczywiście w poprzek zamierzam dać ale już poza krokwiami. Jak  to wygląda ze strony specjalistów?

----------


## ja14

Słyszałem, że ta wełna to jakiś rodzaj recyklingu (ze stłuczki szklanej?). Nie ma ona jakiś "swoistych" zapachów?

----------


## rav-rav

Napiszcie proszę, jak się ta wełna rozpręża, chciałbym dać 15-stkę pomiędzy krokwie( pełne deskowania i krokwie ok. 18cm wysokości) i 15 stkę w poprzek?? widzę też wełnę Knaufa loft-roll ale w siedzibie knaufa w Warszawie nic o niej nie wiedzą, oni jej nie sprowadzają, może ktoś może coś więcej o niej powiedzieć. Większość aukcji tej wełny jest tzw. pre-cut czyli ponacinana, więc jak mniemam nie ma opcji żeby ją rozwinąć np. na całą długość, bo się rozleci, czy też ponacinana jest co jakiś odcinek i mimo to można jej nie ciąć i pozostawić w całości np. na całej długości 9m?? Jeśli ktoś z nią miał do czynienia proszę o szerszy opis. Dzięki pozdr!!

----------


## mariusz83x

Chciałbym odświeżyć trochę temat.

Proszę o Waszą opinie na temat ocieplenia mojego poddasza nieużytkowego. W przyszłości chciałem zrobić tam pomieszczenie na składowanie różnych rzeczy.

Poddasze ma różnicę poziomów. 
Na niższej części na stropie chciałem dać 30cm wełny knauf 0,039. 
Natomiast na poddaszu docelowym gdzie będzie mały składzik, aby nie tracić na wysokości której nie ma już dużo chciałem podzielić 15cm na strop i dać podłogę z płyt OSB i 15cm dać pomiędzy krokwie i na to płyta K-G.

Jak sądzicie czy to wystarczy? I jaka jest Wasza opinia o wełnie firmy Knauf? Czy lepiej kupić innej firmy Isover albo Rockwool? A może Knauf tylko o współczynniku 0,035?

----------


## coulignon

> Jak sądzicie czy to wystarczy?


Mam zrobione tak jak planujesz z tą różnicą że pomiedzy krokwiami mam 20 cm wełny + zwykła folia przybitya do krokwi. Na to GK. Zima temperatura na stryszku nie spadała poniżej 10 stC.

----------


## mariusz83x

> Mam zrobione tak jak planujesz z tą różnicą że pomiedzy krokwiami mam 20 cm wełny + zwykła folia przybitya do krokwi. Na to GK. Zima temperatura na stryszku nie spadała poniżej 10 stC.


Dziękuje bardzo za Twoją odpowiedź. 

Prosiłbym o jeszcze jakieś inne opinie, sugestie?

----------


## Adam Sztabach

Witam, 
wełna o której Pan pisze czyli Ekorolka 044 nie jest oczywiście złym produktem. Tak jak wcześniej było napisane może jej Pan użyć między krokwie w celu zniwelowania mostków termicznych. Ma ona takie same parametry oraz bardzo podobne zastosowanie do wełny Classic 044. Współczynnik może nie jest z najlepszych ale to zależy czy zależy Panu jedynie na wynikach. Może Pan także obliczyć jakiej wełny najlepiej użyć w Pana budownictwie za pomocą kalkulatora firmowego 
http://knaufinsulation.pl/pl/program-obliczeniowe
Jeżeli chodzi o cechy produktu to zapewniam, że wełna ta nie sypię się oraz nie gryzie, dzięki czemu montaż jest o wiele przyjemniejszy. Również chciałem podkreślić, iż produkt nie zawiera takich substancji jak formaldehyd, akryl oraz fenol. Reaguje w 0,000 % z powietrzem w pomieszczeniu. 

Chętnie odpowiem na inne pytania

----------


## rav-rav

Dzisiaj mogę powiedzieć coś więcej. Ułożyłem wełnę ECOSE 0,044 wzdłuż krokwi 15 cm (krokwie wysokości 18cm) i 15cmw poprzek. Wełna wymaga podtrzymania sznurkiem, nie jest wystarczająco sztywna. Po rozwinięciu rolki, pęcznieje i po ok. 0,5 godz. rozpręża się do okolic 13-14 cm nie zgnieciona osiąga 15cm. Ogólnie jest o wiele przyjemniejsza w pracy w porównaniu ze standardową wełną szklaną. Gryzienie określiłbym na 10% tego co jest przy wełnie szklanej. Specyficzne jest w niej to że nie ma nazbyt zwartej struktury i z wierzchu mogą się odspajać małe wzdłużne człony, które tworzą jej strukturę. 
Ogólnie ja jestem zadowolony, mogę ją polecić, bo jest w świetnej cenie, a jakościowo jest na bardzo przyzwoitym poziomie.

----------


## pionan

w pełni popieram opinię poprzednika. Przez oststnie 3 dni układałem na poddaszu wełnę knaufa kupioną w Castoramie. Co prawda nie była to ekorolka, ale wełna o nazwie ekspert o wsp. 0,040. Wełna bardzo fajna do układania. Wymaga sznurowania, ale z drugiej strony praktycznie w ogóle nie gryzie. Zapach krótkotrwały. Wełna ładnie się rozpręża. Tę wełne można kupić w cato za niecałe 12zł/m2. Dałem ją między krokwie i dodatkowo w stelaż poprzecznie. Strych też będzie ocieplony ta wełną - między krokwiami do samej kalenicy. I bedzie git  :smile:  za niewielkie pieniądze.

----------


## Adam Sztabach

Cieszy mnie fakt, iż montowało się Panom o wiele przyjemniej wełnę ECOSE i wyrażenie pozytywnej opinii na jej temat. Z całą pewnością będą Panowie także zadowoleni z efektu jaki przyniesie przy ogrzewaniu budynku. Panie pionan czy zastanawiał się Pan nad zamontowaniem wełny w systemie dwuwarstwowym?

----------


## pionan

> Cieszy mnie fakt, iż montowało się Panom o wiele przyjemniej wełnę ECOSE i wyrażenie pozytywnej opinii na jej temat. Z całą pewnością będą Panowie także zadowoleni z efektu jaki przyniesie przy ogrzewaniu budynku. Panie pionan czy zastanawiał się Pan nad zamontowaniem wełny w systemie dwuwarstwowym?


bez "Panów" proszę, bo jakoś dziwnie sie czuję  :smile: . Wełnę właśnie tak mam położoną. 15cm między krokwie i 15cm w stelaż. Dodatkowo na strychu między krokwiami do samej kalenicy. Wszystko przykryte paroizolacją Strotex Alu. Ekipa od suchej zabudowy układała drugą warstwę w stelażach i też mieli bardzo pozytywne zdanie na temat tej wełny. Myślę, że będzie git  :smile: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam Sztabach

Przy takim ułożeniu wełny zapewne będzie bardzo dobrze. Co do opinii ekipy cieszę się, że także mają dobrą na jej temat, ponieważ wiele osób jednak nie jest przekonana co do właściwości tego produktu. Czekam także na informację jak wyglądają rachunki w sezonie grzewczym. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## slepy26

> ...tej wełny też nie kupisz raczej poza marketami... wystarczy zerknąć na opakowanie i od razu widać ile jest warta ta wełna... ciekaw jestem czy ona jest w ogóle w stanie rozprężyć się do 15 cm... 
> przy porównaniu ecose 0,044 i np 0,035 nawet laik powinien wyciągnąć odpowiednie wnioski...


Ja kupiłem na ocieplenie scian zewnętrznych knauf tp 116 0,037 (domek drewniany i elewacja drewniana) gr 10cm, od znajomego który jest przedstawicielem na podkarpacie i przy zamawianiu zapytał czy chce wełne "marketową"  tańszą czy coś odpowiedniego czyli cena-jakość.
Więc jak widzicie to gdzie sie kupuje ma znaczenie!!! Jestem z knaufa zadowolony chociaż na pierwszy rzut oka wydawał sie "rzadki" a cena wynosiła 8zl netto/m2  05.2011 teraz zastanawiam sie nad wełna na poddasze i strop drewniany i po przegladnieciu opini na różnych forach postawie znowu na knauf.pozdrawiam

----------


## lotnik

> 0.04 czy 0,044 w dach skosny ... no podziwiam.


Pozorne oszczędnosci. Dzisiaj tanio ale w zimie jak będzie trzeba płącic rachunki to nie będzie wesoło i to przez kilka- kilkanaście zim .
Panowie lambda 0,44 to dno, chyba tylko jeszcze ktoś produkuje 0,045 W/m2xK i to do marketów czyli najtaniej jak sie da

----------


## rav-rav

Kolego bez paniki! Jest szczypta prawdy w twojej opinii, jednak poszperaj na forum na temat wełny, bo ktoś fajnie policzył jakie są oszczędności, przy różnicy 0,032 i 0,044 współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła. Moim zdaniem są minimalne i nie zwracałem na nie szczególnej uwagi, mnie to wyliczenie przekonało (niestety nie mam linku musisz poszperać, na pewno znajdziesz). Najważniejsze jest żeby ta wełna czy cokolwiek co ma izolować było trwałe, nie posypało się po 5-ciu sezonach w drobny mak (zima -30 latem + 60), i było STARANNIE ułożone. Dlatego ja ułożyłem 2 warstwy, bo nie można pozwolić sobie na jedną i mostki na krokwiach, to jest lipa drewno przewodzi kilkadziesiąt lub kilkaset razy lepiej ciepło niż wełna z lambda 0,044. 
Moim zdaniem kłótnia o lambdy izolatorów tj. wełna, nie ma wielkiego sensu, bo tutaj jesteśmy cały czas w tym samym rzędzie wielkości. Gdyby chodziło o 0,4, lub 4 to co innego.

Prosty przykład dla każdego:
przy różnicy temp na zewnątrz i wewnątrz pomieszczenia 30 st C (20 st w pokoiku przy meczyku, i -10 brrr za oknem) różnica temperatur czyli delta T=30 K 
współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wełny lambda *0,044 [W/m * K]*
grubość izolacji 15 cm

- najpierw należy policzyć ile ciepła ucieka z 1 m2:
aby to zrobić musimy wyznaczyć współczynnik oporu przewodzenia ciepła R = s/lambda (czyli grubość izolacji w metrach/ współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła)
zakładamy grubość izolacji 15 cm = 0,15 [m]
s/lambda = 0,15/ 0,044 = 3,4 [m2*K/W]
teraz aby otrzymać ilość ciepła w jednostce [W/m2* K] czyli ile [W] przenika przez 1 m2 w danym zakresie różnicy temperatur dzielimy 1/R
1/R= 1/3,4 = *0,294 [W/m2*K]* tj. przy różnicy temperatur "od wewnątrz i zewnątrz" 1 Kelwin [K] wg jednostki we współczynniku.
Gdy warunki są jak z przykładu powyżej: różnica 30 stopni temperatury [/] wielkość tak naprawdę bezwymiarowa (różnica temperatury na zewnątrz -10 i wewnątrz + 20)
wtedy mnożymy nasz wynik 0,294 * 30 = *8,82 [W]*

I to jest nasza odpowiedź ile "ciepła tracimy" przez 1m2  15 cm wełny o współczynniku przewodzenia 0,044 [W/m*K] przy różnicy temp. 30 "stopni" a tak ogólnie mówiąc to jest informacja jaka jest izolacyjność takiej "przegrody"; w zimie chroni przed utratą ciepła na zewnątrz budynku, w lecie stanowi barierę dla "wnikania" wysokiej temperatury z zewnątrz budynku ("praw fizyki Pan nie zmienisz, nie bądź Pan głąb")
Zakładając powierzchnie izolowaną np. 200 m2 otrzymujemy:
200m2 * 8,82 [W] = *1764 [W] czyli [J/s]*

Aby mieć porównanie z wełną o współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła np. *0,032 [W/m*K]* grubości również 0,15m liczymy jak wyżej:
s/lambda= 0,15/0,032= 4,69 [m2*K/W]
1/R = 1/4,69= *0,213 [W/m2*K]*
uwzględniając różnicę temperatur 30 stopni:
30 * 0,213 = *6,39 [W]*
Teraz mnożymy przez przykładową powierzchnie dachu 200m2
200m2 * 6,39 [W]= *1278 [W] czyli [J/s]*
Różnica pomiędzy obiema wełnami wynosi zatem 1764 - 1278 = *486 [W]dla dachu 200m2*

To był przykład nie do końca realny bo zakładający tylko 15 cm izolacji.
Jeśli założymy np. 30 cm izolacji to bez zbędnych wyprowadzeń mogę podać wyniki:
dla wełny z lambda *0,044 [W/m*K]*:
1/R = 1/6,81= *0,1468 [W/m2*K]*
delta; T 30 * 0,1468 = *4,404 [W]*
200m2 * 4,404 = *880,8 [W]*

dla wełny lambda *0,032 [W/m*K]*
1/R = 1/ 9,375= *0,1066 [W]*
delta T; 30 * 0,1066 = *3,19 [W]*
200m2 * 3,19 = *639 [W]*
tutaj różnica wynosi: 880,8 - 639 = *241,8 [W]*
Płynie stąd prosty wniosek, im grubsza warstwa tym różnica pomiędzy izolacyjnością jednej i drugiej wełny staje się mniejsza.
Najważniejsze jest aby koszty poniesione na izolacje były współmierne z oszczędnością jaką przez to osiągniemy na ogrzewaniu (chłodzeniu) budynku. Tutaj musimy się wstrzelić w pewne optimum.
Czy warto ? niech sobie już szanowni forumowicze wyciągną wnioski wedle swojego uznania.
Pozdrawiam!
Ps. Post edytowany bo zrobiłem wielkiego byka w poprzednich obliczeniach, -za co przepraszam  :wink: - uproszczając i przyjmując 1/R jako lambda, i określając lambda jako [W/m2*K] zamiast [W/m*K] a to duża różnica. Nikt nie protestował..., ale mnie biło po oczach kiedy zobaczyłem :smile:

----------


## profi45

śmietnik castoramy . PRODUKTY Z NAJNIŻSZEJ PÓŁKI ALE CENA SUPER  TO ZnaCZY SMIECI JAK NAJTAŃSZE.

----------


## drool

> Kolego bez paniki! Jest szczypta prawdy w twojej opinii, jednak poszperaj na forum na temat wełny, bo ktoś fajnie policzył jakie są oszczędności, przy różnicy 0,032 i 0,044 współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła. Moim zdaniem są minimalne i nie zwracałem na nie szczególnej uwagi, mnie to wyliczenie przekonało (niestety nie mam linku musisz poszperać, na pewno znajdziesz). Najważniejsze jest żeby ta wełna czy cokolwiek co ma izolować było trwałe, nie posypało się po 5-ciu sezonach w drobny mak (zima -30 latem + 60), i było STARANNIE ułożone. Dlatego ja ułożyłem 2 warstwy, bo nie można pozwolić sobie na jedną i mostki na krokwiach, to jest lipa drewno przewodzi kilkadziesiąt lub kilkaset razy lepiej ciepło niż wełna z lambda 0,044. 
> Moim zdaniem kłótnia o lambdy izolatorów tj. wełna, nie ma wielkiego sensu, bo tutaj jesteśmy cały czas w tym samym rzędzie wielkości. Gdyby chodziło o 0,4, lub 4 to co innego.
> Prosty przykład dla każdego:
> przy różnicy temp na zewnątrz i wewnątrz pomieszczenia 30 st C (20 st w pokoiku przy meczyku, i -10 brrr za oknem) różnica temperatur czyli delta T=30 K
> 0,044 w/m2 * K; czyli z 1 m2 ucieka nam: (30K*0,044) =1,32 W  teraz jaką kto ma powierzchnie niech sobie przemnoży i wyjdzie mu ubytek, np. dach 200m2 to 200m2 * 1,32W= 264 W z 200m2
> Dla 0,032 w/m2 *K i warunków jak wyżej:  (30K*0,032)= 0,96 W, i przeliczenie dla 200m2 200*0,96=192W z 200m2
> różnica w ubytku z 1m2 w tym przykładzie jest 0,36 [W/m2] dla powierzchni izolowanej 200m2 to jest 72 W
> Czy warto ????? niech sobie już szanowni forumowicze wyciągną wnioski wedle swojego uznania.
> Pozdrawiam!


nie chce sie wymądrzać ale:
 J/(m s K) <=> W/mK
zatem powyższe wyliczenie jest słuszne dla jednostki czasu w danej różnicy temperatur !
 pomnóżcie sobie to przez czas okresu grzewczego  w średniej róznicy temperatur dla uproszczenia wtedy juz nie będzie tak wesoło
zresztą to wszystko zaokrąglenia przecierz lambda jest funkcja (T)
 a parametry badane w warunkach średnio wilgotnościowych deklarowane przez producentów tez nie można utrzymać w warunkach rzeczywistych

----------


## rav-rav

Chyba zaczyna się filozofia "tymitunie" "ogólnie rzecz biorąc" "to wielka ściema".... ja nie pociągnę tematu...
ale słusznie kolega drool zauważył to jest PRZYKŁAD. Równie pięknie dodał że wszystko należy odnieść do płaszczyzny czasu, jak najbardziej. Na końcu pamiętajcie, że ogrzewanie domu polega na uzupełnianiu "braków" powstałych przez emisje energii z budynku, to ma zasadnicze znaczenie przy doborze systemu grzewczego, kotła itd itp. Warto o tym pamiętać od samego początku inwestycji, np. budowy domku.
Ps. Są tematy na forum w których ta kwestia jest bardzo dogłębnie opisana, polecam raz jeszcze poszukać i przyjrzeć się wyliczeniom.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## rick3

Witam 
Na wstępie napisze ze pracuje w Castoramie. 

Zakupiłem sobie eko rolkę 15cm wełny z Knauf-a  za 52.34 szt. w rolce jest ok 6.6 m2 wiec za metr wychodzi ok 7.93zł 
Teraz do rzeczy współczynnik przenikania wynosi 0.044 W/mK wiec  niby kiepski w stosunku do 0.039 albo 0.035 jednak ja będę dawał wełnę 2 X 15 cm na przekładkę a nie jak inni 15cm+5cm Isover-a  i pomimo gorszego współczynnika Knaufa nadrobię go grubością (różnica ok 10 cm). Teraz koszty metr kwadratowy wyszedł mnie ok 16 zl przy Isoverze wychodzi ok 21 zł. Wiec wniosek logiczny lepiej kupić knaufa eko rolke oszczedzasz 5 zł na metrze. 
Teraz układanie.

Układałem rok temu  u szwagra Isovera 15-tke + 5cm. Wrażenia, wełna pięknie wstaje jak się rozwija to tak jakby pompował się materac jeśli chodzi o rozprężanie to sprawa idealna (rozpręża się idealnie na całej długości) praktycznie bezzapachowa piękny zółty kolor. Układanie w normie. Wełna wymaga sznurowania miedzy krokwiami, wełna też pyli (gryzie) także jest to trochę uciążliwe ale da się wytrzymać stosując ochronę na oczy i drogi oddechowe.
Teraz Knauf. 

Układam go obecnie najpierw zapach, występuje tylko na początku (nawet przyjemny karmelowy) po ułożeniu wełny znika. Wełna pachnie tylko nierozwinięta oraz przy rozwijaniu potem zapach stopniowo zanika. Kolor taki brązowawy niejednolity w wlelu odcieniach.
Co do rozprężania niektóre rolki wstają jak te z Isovera inne troszkę gorzej ale jest na to sposób, po ucięciu odpowiedniego kawałka jeśli wełna nie rozprężyła się idealnie to należy ja trzepnąć kilka razy jak dywanem i po takim sposobie wełna rozpręży się do obiecanych 15 cm a nawet więcej bo potrafi wstać nawet do 17-18cm. Takie przypadki słabszego rozprężenia występują najczęściej pod koniec rozwijania rolki ale tak jak napisałem nie w każdej,a sposób rozwiązania tego problemu sprzedał mi o dziwo gość z Isovera na wypadek gdyby ich wełna nie wstała.
co do samego układania to wełna tez wymaga sznurowania, co do pylenia (gryzienia)  to jest o wiele przyjemniejsza od Isovera nie pyli tak mocno jest mniej dokuczliwa nawet wstrząśniecie jej w celu lepszego rozprężenia nie powoduje odpadania kawałków. Wełna jest bardziej zwarta, Isover jest bardziej delikatniejszy łatwiej go potargać lub rozwarstwić. 
Oczywiście ochrona na oczy i usta jest wymagana.

Podsumowując nie żałuje ze wybrałem Knaufa jest tańszy a gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła nadrobię większa grubością ocieplenia.

Co do piszących ze ta wełna to jakiś śmietnik, to po prostu gość pierdoły opowiada, albo może zazdrość bo cena była naprawdę dobijająca. Nawet na alledrogo nie było takiej ceny za metr. Konkurencja nie była w stanie nawiązać walki cenowej no chyba, że by sprzedawaliby ze stratą, ale nikt nie poszedł na to. W Casto ta wełna szła na symbolicznej marży, dlatego ją kupiłem.

Spokojnie mogę polecić tą wełnę jako  tańsza alternatywę inaczej bym jej u siebie nie robił.
Wełna ma swoje wady i zalety, jednak dając  jej więcej wyeliminujemy wady a kasa w kieszeni zostanie np: na lepszy kocioł CO lub grubsze docieplenie ścian styropianem, zamiast 10 cm dać 15 cm.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Tomek W

> Chyba zaczyna się filozofia "tymitunie" "ogólnie rzecz biorąc" "to wielka ściema".... ja nie pociągnę tematu...
> ale słusznie kolega drool zauważył to jest PRZYKŁAD. Równie pięknie dodał że wszystko należy odnieść do płaszczyzny czasu, jak najbardziej. Na końcu pamiętajcie, że ogrzewanie domu polega na uzupełnianiu "braków" powstałych przez emisje energii z budynku, to ma zasadnicze znaczenie przy doborze systemu grzewczego, kotła itd itp. Warto o tym pamiętać od samego początku inwestycji, np. budowy domku.
> Ps. Są tematy na forum w których ta kwestia jest bardzo dogłębnie opisana, polecam raz jeszcze poszukać i przyjrzeć się wyliczeniom.
> Pozdrawiam!


To ciepło ucieka a wielkość tej ucieczki jest też zależna od całkowitego zapotrzebowania domu na energię, a nie tylko samego poddasza. Jesli np. przez samo Twoje poddasze będziesz tracić 50% łacznej ilości ciepła przez przenikanie to wetdy te róznice na lambdzie moga miec znaczacy wpływ na łaczne oszczędności. Zważywszy na to że w domkach jendorodzinnych straty ciepła przez przenikanie wynoszą około 70% łacznych start, warto się chyba zastanowić.

Oczywiście jak pisze Rick można zawsze nadrobić grubością, czasem może być trudne ze względów konstrukcyjnych, ale dla chcącego nic trudnego.  :smile:

----------


## profi45

Panowie z casto bez ściemniania . Skupujecie śmieci jak najtańsze i gazetka i telewizja i jazda ale zajechaliście dla mnie za daleko.

----------


## lotnik

> Kolego bez paniki! Jest szczypta prawdy w twojej opinii, jednak poszperaj na forum na temat wełny, bo ktoś fajnie policzył jakie są oszczędności, przy różnicy 0,032 i 0,044 współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła. Moim zdaniem są minimalne i nie zwracałem na nie szczególnej uwagi, mnie to wyliczenie przekonało (niestety nie mam linku musisz poszperać, na pewno znajdziesz). Najważniejsze jest żeby ta wełna czy cokolwiek co ma izolować było trwałe, nie posypało się po 5-ciu sezonach w drobny mak )


 Nie musze nic szperać na forum bo mogę sam sobie to policzyć (na polibudzie uczą takiego prostego liczenia  :smile:  )

To może Ty doczytaj i lepiej nie na forum gdzie się chwealą kto co taniej kupił

Warto tez zwrócić uwage na gęstosć produktu oraz trwałosć która jest dość powiazana z gęstością.
To że dzisiaj montujesz tą wełnę o lambdzie 0,44 w grubosci 15cm to wcale nie znaczy że za 2 czy 5 lat bedzie nadal 15 cm a przy tak małej gestosci (ok 12 kg/m3) oraz linearnemu układowi jestem pewny że nie bedzie jej tyle. A jak zapewne wieśz opór cieplny jest powiazany z grubością.

Powodzenia w oszczędnościach

----------


## profi45

Nie chce wnikać w deklaracje i inne sztuczki ale mina na bank że cos jest nie tak z ta wełna. Do niedawna był 2gatunek ,klasa 2 dzisiaj tego nie ma ale jest CENA !
Jak smieci wycofano z niemiec to co robiono do POLSKI do casto polak łyknie wszystko

----------


## rick3

Widzę że, profi45 dalej ciśnie o śmieciach, jak się nie podoba, to się wybiera inny sklep nikt nie każe kupować na siłę w Castoramie.
Ale do rzeczy kiedyś były gatunki teraz zastąpiła je lambda ot cała prawda. Jest to lepsze rozwiązanie bo określa konkretny parametr. Jeśli chodzi o to co wcześniej napisałem to nie twierdze że wełna Knaufa jest lepsza od Isovera. Ja podałem, przykład jak można zaoszczędzić ocieplając sobie dom o ile ma się na to warunki techniczne jak wspomniał Pan Tomek W . 
W Casto mamy wełnę Knauf-a, Rockwool-a i Isover-a, więc do wyboru do koloru. Jeśli ktoś ma zapas kasy może inwestować w najlepsza wełnę o najlepszej lambdzie i tez będzie zadowolony, ale sporo ludzi musi się też liczyć z kosztami i to dla mnich napisałem wcześniejszego posta bo sam do nich należę.

----------


## coulignon

> Nie chce wnikać w deklaracje i inne sztuczki ale mina na bank że cos jest nie tak z ta wełna. Do niedawna był 2gatunek ,klasa 2 dzisiaj tego nie ma ale jest CENA !
> Jak smieci wycofano z niemiec to co robiono do POLSKI do casto polak łyknie wszystko


Kolega raczy patriotycznie pi...lić że Niemcy go biją. Sprawa jest prosta - Klient czyli Ty chce kupić wełnę (kiełbasę, mięso, cegłę itp) za 5 zł za rolkę. W Castoramie siedzi ambitny Kupiec który nie chce rozczarować klientów i powiedzieć:" bardzo przepraszamy ale tak się nie da bo my Polacy mamy swój honor",  tylko szuka. Znajduje producenta który mu za tyle ją dostarczy, sprowadza do sklepu a Ty ( i 3200 innych ludków) przychodzi do sklepu i taką wełne kupuje. Ilość wełny sprzdanej w ciągu miesiąca utwierdza dyrekcję sklepu że to było dobre posunięcie. Nie chcesze żeby tak było? To przestań kupować takie produkty i nie siedzisz i szukasz spisku. Sklep nie zamówi  czegoś co będzie mu zalegać w magazynie, producent chłamu upadnie a Twoja Duma Narodowa będzie rosła. Proste - no nie?

----------


## pionan

Coulignon, szacun, lepiej tego nie można było ująć  :smile: 
Sam zastosowałem Knaufa z Casto do ocieplenia poddasza. Dałem wełnę Knauf Expert o lambdzie 0,04. 30cm w skosy, 15cm w sufit i 15cm w skosy na stryszku do samej kalenicy. Do tego folia paroizolacyjna z ekranem aluminiowym. Przy obecnej zimie, ciagle budowa, ogrzewanie na piętrze wyłączone. Na dole tylko niektóre pętle i to na minimalnych przepływach. Na dole 23 stopnie, na górze 18,5. Zużycie ekogrochu 16-18 kg/doba przy 120m2 po podłodze.
Zaznaczam, ze to ciągle budowa. Dom "nie wygrzany", wilgotność ciągle spora, choć przy ciągłym ogrzewaniu na górze waha sie w granicach 47-55%.

----------


## rav-rav

> Nie musze nic szperać na forum bo mogę sam sobie to policzyć (na polibudzie uczą takiego prostego liczenia  )
> 
> To może Ty doczytaj i lepiej nie na forum gdzie się chwealą kto co taniej kupił
> 
> Warto tez zwrócić uwage na gęstosć produktu oraz trwałosć która jest dość powiazana z gęstością.
> To że dzisiaj montujesz tą wełnę o lambdzie 0,44 w grubosci 15cm to wcale nie znaczy że za 2 czy 5 lat bedzie nadal 15 cm a przy tak małej gestosci (ok 12 kg/m3) oraz linearnemu układowi jestem pewny że nie bedzie jej tyle. A jak zapewne wieśz opór cieplny jest powiazany z grubością.
> 
> Powodzenia w oszczędnościach


Nie każdy jest po polibudzie i musi znać metodykę tych obliczeń... forum jest po to żeby sobie pomagać, jeśli ty tej pomocy nie potrzebujesz nie znaczy że komuś innemu się nie przyda. Chyba zbędne jest gadanie o tym że "ja to wiem"...
Ja przedstawiłem mój tok myślenia, i nikomu go nie narzucam.
Co do utraty parametrów, wszystko czas pokaże, jeśli masz w tym względzie jakieś ciekawe doświadczenia chętnie poczytam.

----------


## profi45

> Kolega raczy patriotycznie pi...lić że Niemcy go biją. Sprawa jest prosta - Klient czyli Ty chce kupić wełnę (kiełbasę, mięso, cegłę itp) za 5 zł za rolkę. W Castoramie siedzi ambitny Kupiec który nie chce rozczarować klientów i powiedzieć:" bardzo przepraszamy ale tak się nie da bo my Polacy mamy swój honor",  tylko szuka. Znajduje producenta który mu za tyle ją dostarczy, sprowadza do sklepu a Ty ( i 3200 innych ludków) przychodzi do sklepu i taką wełne kupuje. Ilość wełny sprzdanej w ciągu miesiąca utwierdza dyrekcję sklepu że to było dobre posunięcie. Nie chcesze żeby tak było? To przestań kupować takie produkty i nie siedzisz i szukasz spisku. Sklep nie zamówi  czegoś co będzie mu zalegać w magazynie, producent chłamu upadnie a Twoja Duma Narodowa będzie rosła. Proste - no nie?


Dobrze ze w Castoramie nie ma kiełbasy po 5 bo jak by cie ambitny kupiec ja zapakował to tydzień bys nic nie chciał jesc.
Szynke po 20 mój pies tylko powącha z daleka i ma dosyc. Producenci chłamu w chinach nie narzekaja widać bo jest zbyt.
Kup sobie ta wełne owiń sie i kup jeszcze w casto nagrzewnice działa 13 miesiecy bo  12 ma gwarancji. Zagryś kiełbacha i popij najtańsza wódką.
Proste -no nie ?

----------


## coulignon

Miałeś szanse ale nie zrozumiałeś. Trudno.

----------


## devileczek

Ja z ciekawosci przeliczylem dwa przypadki ocieplania welna 17cm 0.044W/mKi 0.032W/mk miedzykrokwiowo, i 10cm podkrokwiowo 0.032.

Zalozenia :
wysokosc krokwi 17cm
przewodnictwo sosny 0.16W/mk (polska sosna, kanadyjska ma ponoc 0.11)
dach 120m2
srednia roznica temperatur 25C ( na zewnatrz -5, przez caly dzien)
ilosc dni grzewczych 200 ( ekstremalny przypadek, trudno przez 200 dni w roku miec srednio -5C na zewnatrz)
Rozstaw krokwi 90cm
Szerokosc krokwi 8cm
10cm welny 0.032 podkrokwiowo - przewodnictwo cieplne 0.032, opor (3.125)
Cena welny 0.032 - 24PLN 17cm
Cena welny 0.044 - 9PLN 17cm

W nawiasach podano opor cieplny
przewodnosc cieplna welny 0.044 o gr 17 cm = 0.26W/m2K (3.85)
analogicznie dla sosny = 0.88W/m2K (1.13)
Przewodnosc cieplna polaci z jedna warstwa ocieplenia , 91.2%*0.26+8.8%*0.88 = 0.315W/m2K (3.175), 
W tym przypadku 25% ciepla przenika przez wizbe, 75% przez welne.
Po dodaniu drugiej warstwy super welny, czyli 3.175+3.125 = 6.25m2K/W, czyli przewodnictwo cieplne dachu wynosi ok 0.16W/m2K

Analogicznie dla welny 0.032 stosowanej miedzykrokwiowo:
Przewodnosc cieplna polaci z jedna warstwa ocieplenia 0.275W/m2K (3.62)
 tym przypadku 28.5% ciepla przenika przez wizbe, 71.5% przez welne
Po dodaniu drugiej warstwy super welny, czyli 3.62+3.125 = 6.75m2K/W, czyli przewodnictwo cieplne dachu wynosi ok 0.148W/m2K
Roznica dla calego dachu w stratach ciepla to 7.5%
Strata mocy w pierwszym wypadku wynosi 120m2*0.16*25C to 480W, z czego 7.5% jakie mozna zaoszczedzic stosujac welne 0.032 wynosi 36W. 
Strata dzienna energi to 36W*24h to niecale 0.9kWh, co przy ogrzewaniu gazem daje jakies 20 groszy, rocznie (200 dni grzewczych) 40PLN. Roznica w cenie pomiedzy welnami 24-9 = 13PLN/m2 *120m2 = 1500-1600PLN, inwestycja w drozsza mate zwroci sie po 30-40 latach, przy zalozeniu ze ceny energii nie zmienia sie, i ze ogrzewasz drogim gazem. Przy tanszym paliwie okres zwrotu sie wydluzy.

Poza tym, dane dotyczace zimy sa bardzo zawyzone. Mozna tez policzyc na oko. Skoro zastosowanie lepszej welny poprawi wspolczynniki oporu ciepla dachu o 7.5%, a dach odpowiada za jakies 20-30% calkowitych strat ciepla budynku, to energooszczednosc budynku poprawi sie jedynie o te 1.5-2.5%. Kazdy wie jakie ma rachunki za ogrzewanie zima.

Ponadto 17cm welny 0.044 ma ten sam opor cieplny co 12.5cm 0.032 lub 14.3cm 0.037

Co Wy na to ?

----------


## rutino78

Wczoraj stałem się dumnym posiadaczem wełny z castoramy Knauf Ekoroll 0.044 15cm za 6,93zł. z transportem :smile: 
Będę miał tego dwie warstwy na betonowym stropie nieużytkowego poddasza

----------


## tubek

Bardzo łatwo policzyć sens kupowania wełny z lepszym współczynnikiem.
Dla zobrazowania policzyłem dla dachu 200m2, różnicy temperatur 20 stopni przez 5 miesięcy sezonu grzewczego i dla różnych cen kWh.

Jeśli założymy, że właściwości zostają tak samo zachowane to przy tańszej energii nie ma to w ogóle sensu (40 lat zwrotu kosztów). Przy droższej ma to już większy sens.

----------


## devileczek

No i doszlismy do podobnych wnioskow  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

wszystko fajnie, tylko że  panowie nie bierzecie pod uwagę tego że droższa wełna oprócz tego że ma lepszy współczynnik, ma też bardziej sprężyste włókna i po latach się nie zwiesza, co znacznie wpływa na ciepłotę materiału.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Od 8nastu lat mam majster 200 i zero osiadania.


ja widziałem kiedyś tanią wełnę która po 10 latach z 15cm siadła do około 10-12cm, poza tym jeżeli ktoś trzymał w ręku niskiej jakości wełnę i tą lepszą to wie o co chodzi.

----------


## devileczek

markaz:

Welna siadla, to fakt ale dlaczego to naprawde  nikt nie wie. Na forum znajdziesz tysiace spiskowych teori na ten temat.  Moze jakosc, moze miales zamoczona welne.
 Nie twierdze, ze droższa  jest gorsza od tanszej, pewnie ze jest lepsza. Jesli nie mialbym na co kasy wydawac kupilbym najlepsza i najdrozsza na rynku. Ale jako inwestor z ograniczonymi funduszami szukam rozwiazan 'ECO' zamiast 'POWER', najlepszy stosunek osiagnietych korzysci do wydanej kasy i biorac 20- czy 40 - letni zwrot kosztow inwestycji w droga welne, wybieram wersje tansza, bardziej efektywna ekonomicznie. Kazdy podejmuje inne decyzje, Ty wybrales wersje super energooszczedna ( patrzac z opisu), zwracajac mniejsza uwage na rachunek ekonomiczny. Kazdy ma inne priorytety. Tak czy siak gratuluje i zazdroszcze.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> markaz:
> 
> Welna siadla, to fakt ale dlaczego to naprawde  nikt nie wie. Na forum znajdziesz tysiace spiskowych teori na ten temat.  Moze jakosc, moze miales zamoczona welne.
>  Nie twierdze, ze droższa  jest gorsza od tanszej, pewnie ze jest lepsza. Jesli nie mialbym na co kasy wydawac kupilbym najlepsza i najdrozsza na rynku. Ale jako inwestor z ograniczonymi funduszami szukam rozwiazan 'ECO' zamiast 'POWER', najlepszy stosunek osiagnietych korzysci do wydanej kasy i biorac 20- czy 40 - letni zwrot kosztow inwestycji w droga welne, wybieram wersje tansza, bardziej efektywna ekonomicznie. Kazdy podejmuje inne decyzje, Ty wybrales wersje super energooszczedna ( patrzac z opisu), zwracajac mniejsza uwage na rachunek ekonomiczny. Kazdy ma inne priorytety. Tak czy siak gratuluje i zazdroszcze.


spoko, nie chciałem nikogo urazić, chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę na to że nie liczy się tylko współczynnik przenikania ciepła ale również to jak dany materiał będzie wyglądał po 10-20 latach.

----------


## devileczek

Zadnej urazy, szanuje Twój pogląd, nawet jesli nie do konca. Sie z nim zgadzam. Pewnie jakbym mial więcej kasy, zmienilbym zdanie.

----------


## tubek

Droższa wełna nie oznacza, że lepiej będzie się trzymała z wiekiem.

----------


## cysiokysio

mówicie o ekonomiczności zimą że droższa wełna zwróci się dopiero po iluś tam latach ale jak to się ma do komfortu latem? chodzi mi o nagrzewanie się poddasza od słońca. Porównywał ktoś kiedyś temperaturę na poddaszu latem?

----------


## lukasza

jeśli chodzi o skosy pod k-g to można myśleć o lepszej jakości (twardość), mniejszej grubości kosztem lepszego współczynnika.
 Co do płaskiego stropu, miejsca gdzie zawsze można się dostać to w ogóle bym się nie zastanowił nad jakością i siadanie i kupowałbym 3 x 15 cm Knaufa z Castoramy za 21 PLN. To U ma 0,098. W Isoverze wełna 0.035 chcą za to jakieś  42 PLN ceny z Allegro jak weźmiesz min 5 czy 6 palet, a loco będzie na pewno ponad 45 PLN.

----------


## HAL9000

> jeśli chodzi o skosy pod k-g to można myśleć o lepszej jakości (twardość), mniejszej grubości kosztem lepszego współczynnika.
>  Co do płaskiego stropu, miejsca gdzie zawsze można się dostać to w ogóle bym się nie zastanowił nad jakością i siadanie i kupowałbym 3 x 15 cm Knaufa z Castoramy za 21 PLN. To U ma 0,098. W Isoverze wełna 0.035 chcą za to jakieś  42 PLN ceny z Allegro jak weźmiesz min 5 czy 6 palet, a loco będzie na pewno ponad 45 PLN.


Ja wczoraj zakupiłem tego Knaufa z Catoramy - na strop nad garażem, ale zastanawiam się czy nie kupić również na ocieplenie stropu nad piętrem - u mnie właśnie jest taki wylewany betonowy, a nad nim taki lekko skośny daszek pod którym przewidziałem tylko pomieszczenie na bambetle i instalacje wentylacji. Powierzchnia do ocieplenia to 115 metrów. Po przeczytaniu Waszych postów dochodzę do wniosku, że nie ma sensu ładować się w jakieś hiper mega izolacyjne, ale za to drogie materiały. Kupię na razie 2 warstwy, a jak będzie kasa i jakaś okazja to dokupię jeszcze jakieś 10 cm czegoś lepszego. Tak się zastanawiałem czy jakimś styro tego od góry nie przykryć jako górna warstwa izolacji na 2 warstwach tej wełny z Castoramy- co o tym myślicie?

----------


## ryloon

Od góry dobrze by wilgoć mogła opuścić wełnę - ponoć. Dużo tej wilgoci tam nie powinno być swoją drogą. Fachowcy może potwierdzą.
Aktualnie myślę dać na skosy poddasza 2x18cm z L 0,039 oraz sufit np. knaufa 3x18 z L 0,044 (w suficie polecą kanały wentylacji).

----------


## compi

Może się komuś przyda takie info: Ursa daje teraz 15% więcej w promocji na DF 40 CRISTAL, między innymi 150mm grubości cena 19,47 za m2, ale nie wiem czy to cena przed promocją czy już policzona po promocji.

----------


## BasH

> poza tym jeżeli ktoś trzymał w ręku niskiej jakości wełnę i tą lepszą to wie o co chodzi.


Kolosalna różnica chociażby w sprężystości jest nawet pomiędzy dwiema dobrymi parametrowo URSA 32 (PLATINUM) a URSA 35 (GOLD) - Miałem też rolkę takiej taniej 44 na wypełnienia - puch totalny, nie ma co porównywać jeżeli chodzi o stabilność.

----------


## Krzysiek_BB

Witam własnie jestem na etapie układanie w/w wełny  powinienem napisać w/w/w   :big grin: 

powiem tak .... kładzie się nieźle, mogła by być troszkę bardziej sprężysta = twardsza ale sznurki nadganiają niedogodność.
Zapach spoko, pylenie jest faktycznie duzo mniejsze niz przy droższych ale i tak bez kichania i smarkania sie nie odejdzie.
Puki co jestem zadowolony cena ws jakość. Bardzo ladnie sie rozpręża i fajnie wypełnia szczeliny.
Oczywiescie mowie o wełnie knauf a ciastoramy za 6,93 PLN

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## phans

> markaz:
> 
> Welna siadla, to fakt ale dlaczego to naprawde  nikt nie wie. Na forum znajdziesz tysiace spiskowych teori na ten temat.  Moze jakosc, moze miales zamoczona welne.
>  Nie twierdze, ze droższa  jest gorsza od tanszej, pewnie ze jest lepsza. Jesli nie mialbym na co kasy wydawac kupilbym najlepsza i najdrozsza na rynku.


Ja wybrałem skalną Rockwoola z uwagi na to, że NIE siada z latami jak inne wełny (szklane). Im większa gęstość tym lepiej.

----------


## Everseened

> Witam własnie jestem na etapie układanie w/w wełny  powinienem napisać w/w/w  
> 
> powiem tak .... kładzie się nieźle, mogła by być troszkę bardziej sprężysta = twardsza ale sznurki nadganiają niedogodność.
> Zapach spoko, pylenie jest faktycznie duzo mniejsze niz przy droższych ale i tak bez kichania i smarkania sie nie odejdzie.
> Puki co jestem zadowolony cena ws jakość. Bardzo ladnie sie rozpręża i fajnie wypełnia szczeliny.
> Oczywiescie mowie o wełnie knauf a ciastoramy za 6,93 PLN


To ja za to jestem niezadowolony z tej wełny. Wszystko pięknie ale aż jedna rolka z 13 rozprężała się do 15cm. Większość miała 8-9cm. Na początku myślałem, że po prostu długo się rozpręża, ale to nie to. Dopiero jak doszedłem do tej jednej dobrej rolki to zobaczyłem jaka powinna być wełna. 

Moim zdaniem sama wełna w remoncie/budowie domu cenowo nie gra aż takiej roli, żeby nie można było kupić trochę droższej i lepszej jakościowo.
I nie piszę tu o tym, że ma mieć lepszą lambdę tylko o tym żeby była sprężysta. Bo jak się rozpręży w połowie to tak jakby miała U jeszcze dwa razy gorsze...

----------


## rutino78

ja kończę ocieplanie stropu ta wełną. wełna faktycznie ma 8-9cm, ale wystarczy ją wzruszyć (do łez  :smile:  ) czyli poprzekładać itd, a rozpręża się do 15cm i taka już zostaje. Moim zdaniem jest dobrze

----------


## julo23

Chciałem zapytać jak uważacie...
Bo orientowałem sie u  wykonawcy a czytam teraz forum i mam rozbieżności.
Mam dachówke ceramiczną,  pod tym folię (membrane)

Między krokwie chcą dać wełne ok. 15cm. 
Później  wg. 1 wykonawcy -    idzie na to płyta OSB  8mm. i kartongips.  Wcześniej jeszcze oczywiście ta folia aluminiowa.

Tylko że czytam forum i  przeciez daje się  drugą warstwe wełny na krokwie. 

Więc jak to jest 




Tu jest wyraźnie narysowane że idzie druga warstwa...
Więc chyba goście chcą iść na łatwizne ?

----------


## julo23

Ta płyta OSB oprócz sztywności to co ma dać ?  Bo chyba nie ciepło...

----------


## julo23

Mocno sie zastanawiam nad wyborem wełny.

Krokwie mam 18cm, Więc myślałem dać wełne 15cm, 3 cm będzie pustki - oczywiście od strony membrany i dachówki.
Na to chciałem dać 5 cm wełny jako drugą warstwe ale chyba będzie to za mało i  chyba potrzeba dać te 10cm. 

Czytając ten wątek niestety ciężko zdecydować się na konkretną wełnę...  :Confused: 

Dachu mam 300m2  więc trochę jest.

----------


## szymeq80

> ja kończę ocieplanie stropu ta wełną. wełna faktycznie ma 8-9cm, ale wystarczy ją wzruszyć (do łez  ) czyli poprzekładać itd, a rozpręża się do 15cm i taka już zostaje. Moim zdaniem jest dobrze



Widze że wasze posty pochodzą sprzed roku, zatem chciałem jak się sprawuje wełna KNAUF z Casto ? Jak "przezimowaliscie" ? Wyszły jakieś wady ? 

Kupiłem sobie 400 m/kw (ok. 2800 zł) ekorolki po 15 cm (0,44) a więc  dam na przekładkę 30 cm. W przyszym tyg. zaczynam montaż  :smile:  
Inne  welny (0,39-0,32) wychodziły mi od 4500 do 6000 zł.

----------


## profi45

> Widze że wasze posty pochodzą sprzed roku, zatem chciałem jak się sprawuje wełna KNAUF z Casto ? Jak "przezimowaliscie" ? Wyszły jakieś wady ? 
> 
> Kupiłem sobie 400 m/kw (ok. 2800 zł) ekorolki po 15 cm (0,44) a więc  dam na przekładkę 30 cm. W przyszym tyg. zaczynam montaż  
> Inne  welny (0,39-0,32) wychodziły mi od 4500 do 6000 zł.


Pozamarzali chłopaki  :big grin:  . Pisałem że ta wełna to nieporozumienie.

----------


## szymeq80

Haha, 
Nie jest źle, ekorolka rozpręża się do 13-15 cm, wygląda solidnie, nie szczypie w oczy. 
Oczywiście, gdybym posiadał zasobniejszy portfel kupiłbym coś drozszego, o lepszych parametrach. Tutaj skorzystałem z promocji i zamiast 20-25 cm lepszej, dam 30 cm gorszej wełny. 

PS. Czy ktoś z osób które zamontowały Knaufa w zeszłch latach wyrazi swoją opinię ?

----------


## pionan

u mnie ta wełna położona dwa lata temu. Jak włażę na strych, gdzie między krokwiami mam położone 15cm do kalenicy i zabezpieczone folią, to mogę zobaczyć co się dzieje. A co się z nią dzieje?? Absolutnie nic. Tak jak była rozprężona, tak jest, nie sypie się, nie strzępi. W domu ciepło zimą, w miarę chłodno latem. Generalnie ok.

----------


## szymeq80

> u mnie ta wełna położona dwa lata temu. Jak włażę na strych, gdzie między krokwiami mam położone 15cm do kalenicy i zabezpieczone folią, to mogę zobaczyć co się dzieje. A co się z nią dzieje?? Absolutnie nic. Tak jak była rozprężona, tak jest, nie sypie się, nie strzępi. W domu ciepło zimą, w miarę chłodno latem. Generalnie ok.


Dzięki,
popytałem na priv, mam jeszcze dwie pozytywne opinie o tej izolacji. Kamień z serca  :smile:

----------


## Jarekvw

Ja chyba będę ją w weekend kupował, liczę że rozpręży się maksymalnie do 12 cm  :wink:

----------


## KupPanCegłę

Siema ludziki.
Zapewne domyślacie się dlaczego tu zajrzałem. Tak, tak będę ocieplał poddasze  :big grin: 
Ale to nie wszystko. W moim przypadku zakupy wełny/waty mogłyby poczekać do wakacji co najmniej, ale jest jedno ale.
Zmieniły się przepisy co do zwrotu nadpłaconego VAT za materiały budowlane więc postanowiłem ten zakup zrobić w tym roku żeby mieć fakturkę z data 2013.
I tak jak większość z Was zacząłem polowanie. Byłem w hurtowniach, w marketach i przeczytałem cały internet i to 2 razy.
Nie zamierzam wdawać się w dyskusję na temat knaufa z casto czy z leroy, bo moje zdanie jest inne niż Wasze (a jako inwestor nie lubię słuchać że kupiłem coś do dupy) więc nie będę psuł humoru.
Znalazłem hurtownię w Katowicach http://www.budohurt.pl/kampanie/kamp...e-poddasza.htm tu macie ceny rockwoola
Informuję że tam nie pracuję i że mój dziadek też tam nie pracował, ani nie był w wermachcie.
Buduję się 350km od Katowic ale transport mają gratis.

----------


## rutino78

po roku grubość izolacji nie zmieniła się. I myślę że działa jak należy.

----------


## rick3

Witam 
Po ponad 2 latach od układania wełna eko-rolka jest ok. Nic się z nią nie stało dalej jest sprężysta i nie sflaczała, ogólnie to jak została ułożona tak  trzyma się do dzisiaj. Także nie żałuje tego wydatku bo nie ma problemu z niska trwałością. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## laik ze starą chatą

zastanawiam się na kupnem Wełna mineralna Ekoroll MPR 044 150 mm z castoramy lub podobnej u konkurencji leroy merlin :wink:  mam ograniczone fundusze i stary dom z 1932r. bez tradycyjnego stropu tylko coś ala polepa(deskowanie z trzcinami w środku czy coś podobnego). chce watę położyć na tym niby stropie, poddasze oczywiście nieużytkowe. czy sprawdzi to się w takich warunkach i da efekt oszczędzający ciepło?? czy jeszcze trzeba coś dołożyć, jakaś folie może?- jestem laikiem;/ czy może więcej ciepła ucieka mi przez ściany bez ocieplenia(stary pustak cementowo-piaskowy i cegła)? za podpowiedzi z góry dziękuję :smile:

----------


## zeusrulez

Masz cos co nazywalo sie slepym pulapem. 
I w tym momencie chcesz to spieprzyc wyrzucajac polepe i wstawiajac tam welne. 
Bedziesz kiedykolwiek robil z tego strychu poddasze uzytkowe ? Czy raczej do konca zostanie to tylko strych graciarnia

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Miszcz Jaszczonb

Mam pytanie odnośnie tej wełny Knauf Ekoroll 0,044 15 cm. Aktualnie w Casto jest ona po 5,96 za m². Tak się zastanawiam, chciałbym dać 15 cm między krokwie i 15 cm na. 30 cm tej wełny daje U = 0,146.
Wszystko sobie obliczyłem, potrzebuję 36 rolek tj. 237,6 m² co daje łączny koszt 1416,1 zł.

Dla porównania wełna 0,035 daj my na to Climowool. Aby osiągnąć U = 0,14 musiałbym zastosować 25 cm tej wełny tj. 15 + 10 = 25. Przy moim zapotrzebowaniu ok 240 m² daje koszt:

Climowool 0,035 15 cm - 31 rolek 152,52 m² = ok 2455,5 zł
Climowool 0,035 10 cm - 12 rolek 89,28 m² = ok 982,08 zł

Razem daje koszt 3437,6 zł za 25 cm wełny 0,035
VS
1416,1 zł za 30 cm wełny 0,044.

Teraz mi koledzy odpowiedzcie, czy warto dopłacać 2021,5 zł by zyskać 5 cm nad głową?

Bo jak nie to, czy te 5 cm mniej przestrzeni nad głową w jednym pokoju i łazience ( nie liczę klatki schodowej bo nie istotna, poza tym ściana kolankowa ma 150 cm) na skosie jest warte zaoszczędzenia tych pieniędzy? myślę, że tak.

----------


## Miszcz Jaszczonb

Wełna mineralna Knauf Insulation Ekoroll MPR 044 150 mm 6,6 m2 u mnie w czasie ocieplania poddasza

----------


## FlashBack

> Mam pytanie odnośnie tej wełny Knauf Ekoroll 0,044 15 cm. Aktualnie w Casto jest ona po 5,96 za m². Tak się zastanawiam, chciałbym dać 15 cm między krokwie i 15 cm na. 30 cm tej wełny daje U = 0,146.
> Wszystko sobie obliczyłem, potrzebuję 36 rolek tj. 237,6 m² co daje łączny koszt 1416,1 zł.
> 
> Dla porównania wełna 0,035 daj my na to Climowool. Aby osiągnąć U = 0,14 musiałbym zastosować 25 cm tej wełny tj. 15 + 10 = 25. Przy moim zapotrzebowaniu ok 240 m² daje koszt:
> 
> Climowool 0,035 15 cm - 31 rolek 152,52 m² = ok 2455,5 zł
> Climowool 0,035 10 cm - 12 rolek 89,28 m² = ok 982,08 zł
> 
> Razem daje koszt 3437,6 zł za 25 cm wełny 0,035
> ...


0,44 to material do ocieplania kurników  :big grin:

----------


## Miszcz Jaszczonb

Tak? A 0,044 15cm x 2?

----------


## jacek.zoo

ja ta welne kupilem do ocieplenia rur od dgp, i w porownaniu do skalnej rockwool megarocka to niebo a ziemia, strasznie rzadka, dosłownie konsystencji waty cukrowej, strasznie zle ja sie kroi nozem do wlny, do rur czy ocieplenia garazu moze byc, ale domu bym tym nie ocieplil, nawet dajac wiecej warstw

----------


## Miszcz Jaszczonb

No widzisz, ja nie używałem noża do wełny a kroiła się dobrze.

----------


## jacek.zoo

Welna skalna kroila sie idealnie, i rozwijana z rolki i lamelowa na elewacje, knaf strasznoe sie kroil, to wygladalo bardziej tak ze nacinalem i na dole musialem rozrywac. Moze wszystkie szklane tak maja, nie wiem, innych nie kroilem. Ale fakt faktem uklada sie fajnie, nie gryzie jak np skalna

----------


## link2jack

Czy ktoś kupił wełnę KNAUF'a i może się podzielić spostrzeżeniami? Planuje 2x15 0,033. Cena jest atrakcyjna. Tańsza od rockwoola, isovera czy ursy

----------


## misiupl

kupiłem ostatnio kilka rolek knauf 0.33 15cm, ale nie w markecie (była promocja w dużym składzie)
Super wstaje, dość sztywna - polecam.

----------


## szymeq80

> kupiłem ostatnio kilka rolek knauf 0.33 15cm, ale nie w markecie (była promocja w dużym składzie)
> Super wstaje, dość sztywna - polecam.




Obiecałem kiedyś się odezwać  :smile:  nie zamarzłem  :big grin: 
to moja trzecia zima w nowym domu z ekorolką - ostatecznie poszło po dwie warstwy po 15 cm (a miejscami nawet 45 - nieużytkowa cześć podłogi za ściankami na poddaszu). Kupiłem tego cuda ponad 400 m. Wełna nie kurczy się, nie rozwija, tak jak ją położyłem tak się trzyma. 
W domu wszyscy ciepłolubni  :smile:  Nie skarżą się.

----------


## plesiu89

Witam.
Czy ktoś ma wiedzę na temat tej wełny KNAUFa z Castoramy?
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/bu...mm-6-6-m2.html

Cena bardzo dobra bo 5.98zł/m2 a chciałbym dać 2x15cm żeby uzyskać opór cieplny 6.8m2K/W. Czy jest sens ją kupować?

----------


## maciuspala

Postaw koło siebie 2-rolki, jedna to ten knauf a drugą jakiekolwiek o parametrze 0,033 i zobaczysz różnice na rolce.Jesli to nie przemowi do Ciebie to pomyśl że tej taniej jest 6,6 m2-a tej dobrej pewnie 3,5 m2.
Mam u siebie na skladzie Ursa 0,044 straszne scierwo ....ale cena 7,2 m2.I zapomnij że tania wełna bedzie sztywna ona jest okropnie wiotka.

----------


## plesiu89

A nie powinno się porównywać produktów o tych samych parametrach? Logicznym jest, że będzie znacząca różnica między 0,044 a 0,033 ale jaka jest różnica między 0,044 Knaufa z ciastoramy a 0,044 innego producenta?

----------


## maciuspala

Ale mi chodzi nie o to że knauf jest zły tylko o sensowność zakupu wełny o parametrze 0,044.Już nie chodzi o parametr tylko o to jak tym się pracuje, jak to wygląda.
Akurat Knauf powinien się wstydzić wypuszczać coś takiego ale skoro jest klient....U mnie nie mogę tego od kilku miesięcy sprzedać, klienci są coraz bardziej świadomi.
Chociaż jakbym miał miejsce to dałbym 60 cm 0,44 zamiast 15  cm 0,033 a cena materialu ta sama.

----------


## gambit565

jaki jest sens teoretyzowania nt. tej welny. rolka kosztuje kilkadziesiat PLN wiec kazdy moze kupic i sam sie przekonac czy mu odpowiada. ja tez bylem ciekaw i rolke wzialem tylko zeby zobaczyc co to jest. Jak dla mnie nie ma welny o lepszym wspolczynniku lambda/cena. zreszta z wyrywkowych badan GUNB wychodzilo ze ta welna miala lepsze parametry niz deklarowane przez producenta.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Zamiast castoramy to skocz sobie do lerua merlą oni tam mają tanią wełnę 0,44 po 6zł za metr , jak nie masz parcia na naj i nie skomlesz o lambda to fajna wełna po rozłożeniu rolki na strych a leży już 2 lata 15cm deklarowana a ona ma 20cm i nie klapucieje , robiłem tym dach 15cm między krokwie i 15cm w poprzek ,  i niech mi nikt nie wmawia że to kiepskie bo przy mrozach minus 17 na strychu plus 14 bez jakiegokolwiek ogrzewania , wiem że można kupić 1m2 za 30 zł tylko po co ?  jedyne co pamiętam to napis saint gobain  nie wiem czy to firma czy coś innego

----------


## plesiu89

Chodzi o to, że jak walnę nawet knaufa z ciastoramy 2x15cm to przy lambdzie 044 będę miał opór cieplny 6,4 przy cenie 12zł/m2. Jakbym brał nawet isovera 036-039 15+5cm to miałbym opór cieplny około 5.1-5.5 przy cenie około 22zł/m2. 
Dlatego pytam czy jest sens kupować 'lepszą' wełnę a więcej $ zamiast grubszą 'gorszą' za połowę tej ceny.. Bo chyba najważniejszy jest opór cieplny niż jakość wykonania tego produktu..

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś , oczywiście jak byś zawodowo się zajmował dociepleniami wełną to pewnie wolałbyś robić mniej pylącą i bardziej sprężystą ale jak robisz to raz na zawsze to po co lepsza skoro tańsza spełni swoją rolę a spełni bo też robiłem

----------


## Dzięcielina

Witam. Podbijam wątek. 

Do docieplenia strop na strychu nieużytkowym. Powierzchnia ok 100 m2 w tym: ok 30 m2 żelbet i 70 m2 powały. Na całej powierzchni pod stropem sufit podwieszany z karton-gipsu na stelażu. 

Ściana kolankowa na strychu ok 50 cm wiec dojście wszędzie jest, mogę wełny pakować "na grubo". 

Początkowo miałem dawać Knauf 0,39 100 mm za ok 9 zł/m2 dwie warstwy = 18 zł m2 = 
Suma Oporu Cieplnego [m2K/W]: 5.416440422322776
U [W/m2K]= 0.18462309598730192


A jak dam  Wełna mineralna Knauf Insulation Ekoroll MPR 044 150 mm x dwie warstwy = ok 13 zł/m2
Suma Oporu Cieplnego [m2K/W]: 7.106417112299465
U [W/m2K]= 0.1407178869741892



Jeszcze się zastanawia nad:

- Wełna szklana ESSENTIA ROLL 150 mm URSA https://www.leroymerlin.pl/izolacja-...4997,l396.html
- Ursa Wełna Standard 45 150 mm 6 m2 https://www.obi.pl/welna-mineralna/u...6-m2/p/5717855

Cenowo wychodzi na to samo. Tutaj czytam, że ten Knauf nie oklapł ludziom, w karcie technicznej jest zapis, że "standardowa hydrofobizacja w całym przekroju" - URSA nie wiem jak to jest. 

Co do folii - na powałę nic nie kładę, z tego co czytam to na 99% jest tam jakaś mieszanka wapna z trotami i nie zamierza tego ruszać. Wełny też nie chcę przykrywać, bo jak jakaś wilgoć wejdzie to i "wyparuje". Niestety w stary domu nie da się wszystkiego zrobić jak "książka pisze".

Więc pytanie do osób które mają tego najtańszego Knauf - jak to wygląda po latach? Nadal jest te 15 cm? 

I pytanie dodatkowe - jak jest z chodzeniem "okazyjnym" po tych wełnach? Jak stanę to wróci do nominalnej grubości? Dojście do komina zamierzam zrobić z OSB na stelażu.

----------


## gambit565

> Witam. Podbijam wątek. 
> 
> Do docieplenia strop na strychu nieużytkowym. Powierzchnia ok 100 m2 w tym: ok 30 m2 żelbet i 70 m2 powały. Na całej powierzchni pod stropem sufit podwieszany z karton-gipsu na stelażu. 
> 
> Ściana kolankowa na strychu ok 50 cm wiec dojście wszędzie jest, mogę wełny pakować "na grubo". 
> 
> Początkowo miałem dawać Knauf 0,39 100 mm za ok 9 zł/m2 dwie warstwy = 18 zł m2 = 
> Suma Oporu Cieplnego [m2K/W]: 5.416440422322776
> U [W/m2K]= 0.18462309598730192
> ...


Kupilem kiedys rolke Ekoroll Knaufa zeby zobaczyc co to za material i bylem pozytywnie zaskoczony. Do tego co jest napisane w karcie produktu sie nadaje, rozpreza sie na duzo wiecej niz 15 cm, pyli mniej niz zolte g...no.ze szkla, ktore do tego strasznie mnie podraznialo. Jak masz miejsce to bierz nawet 3 warstwy. Zreszta mam kawalek na strychu ktory lezy juz jakis czas i wyglada dokladnie tak samo jak w dniu polozenia. Na stronie GUNB mozesz sobie odnalezc jak ten material wypadal w kontroli- spelnial wszystko co zadeklarowal producent a w niektorych punktach bylo duzo lepiej

----------


## Di.

> Witam.
> Czy ktoś ma wiedzę na temat tej wełny KNAUFa z Castoramy?
> https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/bu...mm-6-6-m2.html
> 
> Cena bardzo dobra bo 5.98zł/m2 a chciałbym dać 2x15cm żeby uzyskać opór cieplny 6.8m2K/W. Czy jest sens ją kupować?



Kupilem tego ponad 200 metrow niedawno. zerknij do mojego dziennika, opisalem to. Jak dla mnie do pewnych zastosowan to dobry material.
Bede to dawal na ocieplenie strychu juz w tym tygodniu, miedzy krokwie i na strop miedzy jetki tuz pod tym strychem, ale do tego druga warstwa z czegos innego.

----------


## Robinson74

Jak wygląda na dziś sens zakupu wełny Knauf 033 Unifit? 
Gęstość prawdopodobnie ok. 29 kg/m3. Chyba nie jest źle?

----------


## Tomek W

Wyprobuj skalną wełnę . W castoramie również zakupisz np. z rolki toproll super lub rockroll super . Praca z tym materiałem jest naprawde przyjemna

----------


## Bertha

Kiedyś już pisałem.  Dobra wełna fabrycznie zafoliowana w rolkę powinna stać na palecie, nawet jedna sztuka luzem!    Jeśli wełna leży w sklepie czy na palecie w transporcie, to jest równo warta.  Amen.

----------


## Solitarus

Knaufa odradzam.
Po 7 latach wymieniam całość na poddaszu.
Przy mrozach jakie ostatnio się pojawiły (-14'C),temp. połaci przy 25cm tego docieplenia...13'C , a ogrzewanie ustawione na 22'C.Zimno promieniowało do wewnątrz.
Wymieniłem na inną, tej samej grubości, ale droższą, sztywniejszą ...temp. połaci skoczyła do 20'C
180m2.
Knauf w  życiu nie rozpręży się do deklarowanej grubości, a wręcz przeciwnie.
Po tym czasie z deklarowanej grubości ma ok 10-12cm.
Szkoda waszych pieniędzy i czasu.

----------

